# Just started taking Culturelle....questions.



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I just started taking Culturelle 2 nights ago. Tonight I will take pill # 3. Ever since I started taking this, I've had abdominal discomfort and more frequent BM's. The package says bloating/gas might occur, but nothing about more frequent BM's, etc... Has anyone taken this and experienced what I'm experiencing? (From Culturelle or any probiotic?) Thanks!


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I took Flora-Q for about two months, and recently just quit taking it.It seemed to increase my bloating and flatulence.Evelyn


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have IBS-C and took the culturelle in the hope that it would cause more frequent BM's. Problem is, all I got was bloating! They say that if you take it for long enough, a week or so, the bloating lessens. I couldn't handle the bloat for a week. Even after I finally had a BM, I kept bloating.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some people it does seem that things that can increase gas can also mean increased bowel movements when you have the increased gas.K.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

SeekingHope&Info said:


> I took Flora-Q for about two months, and recently just quit taking it.It seemed to increase my bloating and flatulence.Evelyn


The exact same thing happened to me with the Flora-Q Evelyn. I was taking it with Florastor and had been gas/bloat free for 2 months. Towards the end of the 2nd month I noticed the gas and bloating creeping back in. I discontinued the Flora-Q, but continued with the Florastor, and the very next day the gassy feeling was gone so I know it was the Flora-Q causing it.


----------

